# Interesting 2 Truck Shay on ebay



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This was brought to my attention by a friend. It is a used 2 truck shay that appears to be custom made. I have not seen one like it before. Not a bad price and shipping cost is great.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-scale-Two...972818?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2ec72ae552


----------

